# Exterior/Outdoor Pulpits on Churches



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 24, 2009)

I am an aficionado of church architecture and one thing I have noticed in my studies is the appearance of exterior pulpits on churches in Europe. I have also noticed this in some older, downtown American churches. 

Question for the gallery. If your church had one would you use it? And How? 






This is the exterior pulpit at St. Martin's COE in Birmingham, England (Up the Villa!)

-----Added 6/24/2009 at 07:33:15 EST-----

Excuse the people but this is the one at 1st Pres Pittsburgh PC(USA). It sits at the front of the church and fronts 6th Ave.


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Jun 24, 2009)

No too impractical in this day and age. A community park very close to our congregation has a wonderful outdoor auditorium- I would use that a few times a year if it were up to me. 

Perhaps some couples would use it for weddings and the like. Perhaps stargazing and the reading of the stars for people's fortunes, future, and life.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 24, 2009)

I would be all about outdoor preaching to passing strangers if I was Pastor at First Pittsburgh. The area in front of 1st is heavily traveled during the work day and I think would make for good evangelizing.


----------



## Edward (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not sure that it would be good stewardship to build one in most of Texas. It might work down in the Valley.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 25, 2009)

I would use it if I could.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 25, 2009)

Does your church building have one Martin?


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 26, 2009)

No not the one in my town but we have churches here in Denmark that have them, mostly the bigger ones.


----------

